# High thrust vs. standard



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

High thrust is geared down lower unit intended to spin a large diameter, lower pitch blade.
Designed for pushing hulls through the water, not over.
Standard lower unit is intended for lighter planing hulls producing more speed and running on top.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the input ! So i would be better suited for a standard lower unit with a smaller wheel to push my 17' flats boat around?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Standard lower unit with a cupped 3 or 4 blade prop
to fit the designed top rpm's of the outboard.
don't want a prop that drags the top rpm's down to 4900
when the recommended engine rpm is 5600.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

